# MySQL Update



## Generic1 (16. Feb 2011)

Hallo,

irgendwie schaff ich es nicht dass ich eine Zeile meiner MYSQL- Datenbank update, 
Ich habe folgende Tabelle mit dem Namen TEvent: 


```
pk_event  |  name   |  fee
1            name1     <null>
2            name2     <null>
```

<null> steht deshalb in fee, da ich diese Spalte mit ALTER TABLE hinzugefügt habe, fee hat übrigens den Datentyp INTEGER.
Jetzt wollte ich eben in die Spalte fee was reinschreiben mit: 

UPDATE TABLE TEvent SET fee = 15 WHER id=1;

Da bekomm ich dann eine Fehlermeldung, wie kann das sein? Weiß jemand was ich da falsch mache?
lg


----------



## tfa (16. Feb 2011)

Was ist denn "id"? Meinst du vielleicht "pk_event"?
Eventuell hilft es auch, sich die Fehlermeldung durchzulesen oder wenigstens hier mit hin zu schreiben.


----------



## XHelp (16. Feb 2011)

Naja, 1. heißt das 
	
	
	
	





```
WHERE
```
 und nicht 
	
	
	
	





```
WHER
```
 und 2. hast du keine Spalte namens 
	
	
	
	





```
id
```
, sondern eine 
	
	
	
	





```
pk_event
```
.
Außerdem:


> Da bekomm ich dann eine Fehlermeldung, wie kann das sein?


Es sollte doch ziemlich offensichtlich sein, dass die genaue Angabe der Fehlermeldung zur Lösung beitragen könnte :bahnhof:


----------



## Generic1 (16. Feb 2011)

OK, da hab ich jetzt ziemlich viele Schreibfehler eingebaut, also ausprobiert hab ich es mit folgenden Command: 


```
UPDATE TABLE TEvent SET fee=15 WHERE pk_event=1;
```

Das funktioniert aber nicht und ich bekomme die Fehlermeldung, dass der Command nicht gültig ist und ich in einem MYSQL- Handbuch nachschauen soll - das hab ich auch gemacht, hab aber nichts gefunden.
Weiß jemand was jetzt noch nicht stimmt an dem command oben?
lg


----------



## tfa (16. Feb 2011)

Lass mal das "TABLE" weg.


----------



## XHelp (16. Feb 2011)

Aso, das 
	
	
	
	





```
TABLE
```
 muss da weg: MySQL :: MySQL 5.0 Reference Manual :: 12.2.10 UPDATE Syntax


----------

